# Not getting the Galaxy Nexus?



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just wanted to know who isn't picking up the Nexus and what reason you have for not getting it?

I personally can't get it due to my 2 year agreement with Verizon and not having $700+ do buy it outright. Kind of bummed but it is what it is.


----------



## c2thej (Nov 29, 2011)

5megapixel camera? I think ill pass


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm on the fence. I have an upgrade but I don't know if it's worth $300... Maybe if I can get something out of my TB, but I don't know right now. I did go to my VZW store today and played with one. The screen is very nice.


----------



## H4zyBuddha (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks sweet, but with ICS around the corner for us and ASUS tossing the Tegra 3 quad core in a tablet- I'm more than willing to wait for the next round of phones. We have many active devs that have committed to staying with the bolt. The Nexus is nice, but I think the hype monster is at work more than anything. Only AOSP ROMS- which is cool but gets boring IMO. 
At minimum I'm waiting til I see some reviews and what the devs do, but I'm almost positive ill be passing on the Nexus.

Sent from a smoke filled room


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

I got miui my 4g is solid and the devs are awesome here. I'll pass

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm staying for the time being. I don't have an upgrade til 5/20 something and I'm not paying full retail right now.


----------



## BigMace23 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have an upgrade available, however I will be passing on the galaxy nexus... Of course its tempting, I mean who ever thought verizon would carry a nexus!? But what it really comes down to for me is what does paying $300 do for me? Does the nexus do anything that my ThunderBolt can't? No, it doesn't. With many developers stating they will continue to work on the thunderbolt and ics/cm9 coming right around the corner, there's just no reason to upgrade. So I'm happily sticking with my ThunderBolt and not buying into the hype like verizon wants everyone to.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## john.. (Aug 4, 2011)

I would agree that the cost is too much for what it delivers. My Thunderbolt works fine for me, although I would prefer better battery life, but my extended battery has taken care of that when I have needed. The phone looks nice, but I too think I will wait and see what is around the corner. The Thunderbolt development community has been tremendous so I don't feel left out.


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm passing mostly because I don't have an upgrade available, although the $299 price would probably make be wait awhile until the price drops anyway.
Plus with AOSP and a 1.4ghz oc, their is really no lag or reason that I need faster hardware. ICS is cool, but it's not worth $650 without an upgrade
Besides an ICS port is in the works for the thunderbolt and I have an old captivate (my work phone is AT&T) that has a fairly good working ICS port already that I can play with


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll be picking one up, just not until early next year. Waiting on graduation money ;D

I'd probably stay on the bolt and deal with it, but the battery life is just unbearable and aosp roms still aren't fully stable and working. I'm only on a sense rom for the 2nd reason, and it makes the 1st worse...

I've only wanted a galaxy nexus on verizon. I don't care what is coming out after, as long as I get the timely updates the galaxy nexus brings, I'll be perfectly fine with a powerful dual core proc and beautiful screen.


----------



## mikewanda2004 (Nov 26, 2011)

I was at the verizon store today to look at the nexus and i was let down. I was anticipating this wonderful device but all i saw was an extremely light piece of plastic. It felt like it was made by fisher price.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Tegra 3, ICS out of the box, and an unencrypted bootloader.

That's when ill upgrade. I got a one year on the bolt, so I'm hoping CES will bring the next gen phones.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## chrootz (Aug 10, 2011)

+1 I'll pass on nexus.











villae81 said:


> I got miui my 4g is solid and the devs are awesome here. I'll pass
> 
> rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

mikewanda2004 said:


> I was at the verizon store today to look at the nexus and i was let down. I was anticipating this wonderful device but all i saw was an extremely light piece of plastic. It felt like it was made by fisher price.


I'm not getting the Nexus (for the time being) but I think the same could be said of the TB. It doesn't feel anywhere near as solid as my Droid did.


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

Passing, unless I get one for free. Nexus devices are nice, but it doesn't do anything the thunderbolt can't. Also I dint want to lose my unlimited data plan. 4 gigs is not nearly enough and I refuse too pay more than $30 for data when my home internet is only $35 and unlimited as well.

Sent from the tip of my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

is sense 3.5 available for gnexus?? lol It is a nice phone ill prob get one at some point but i can see the flood of aosp roms on it and there boring to me.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

ThunderStick said:


> Passing, unless I get one for free. Nexus devices are nice, but it doesn't do anything the thunderbolt can't. Also I dint want to lose my unlimited data plan. 4 gigs is not nearly enough and I refuse too pay more than 30 for data when my home internet is only 35 and unlimited as well.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning.


You know you can upgrade and keep the unlimited data, right? That is if you have an upgrade.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm sticking with the bolt because I can't justify dropping 300 bucks on a phone. I'll probably get one when verizon has a special or drops it to 200 or less.


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm waiting to see what's announced at CES in January

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

ThunderStick said:


> Passing, unless I get one for free. Nexus devices are nice, but it doesn't do anything the thunderbolt can't. Also I dint want to lose my unlimited data plan. 4 gigs is not nearly enough and I refuse too pay more than $30 for data when my home internet is only $35 and unlimited as well.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning.


You don't give up your unlimited data. As long as you keep your service, you keep unlimited data. This has been said by Verizon many times.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

fudge the nexus im drunk... Liquid run it

MIUI all f**kin day...


----------



## Ubernewb (Dec 15, 2011)

Was strongly considering getting the Nexus today, but I just discovered MIUI Roms for my T-Bolt, Now I'm hooked, don't care if/when ICS comes out. I'll wait till next December's Android Jellybean phones come out.

Some of my patience is earned,
most of its herbal.


----------



## perfoliate (Jun 10, 2011)

I just came back from the store ready to but the nexus at full retail. Here are my thoughts.
I wasnt dissapointed but wasn't impressed either. 
Definitely cheap plastic. Battery door came off while i was playing with it. Some of the plastic tabs had already been crushed, it wouldn't stay on properly. 
Camera was awesome fast but not as crisp as the thunderbolt. Reception was a constant 6-9db less than my thunderbolt side by side. 
Honestly thought the colors were washed out in comparison to the thunderbolt. 
Phone seemed to run really hot. I noticed some choppiness in transitions, granted i realize the paces these store models go through in a day, but still its only been on display for a day. 
On screen buttons are fun, but i sure miss the menu/settings button a LOT!!!
The promise of fresh AOSP updates is appealing but i have this lingering fear verizon is still gonna wanna test these updates and drag them out in usual slow fashion.

All and all i felt like my thunderbolt runs better on my current liquid aosp. So i came home happy and resatisfied with my bolt and $650 more in my pocket. A good day!


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

My friend got one today and i had some time to play with it, It's a beast but if your sold on sense like most then there will be that thorn in your side the whole time. I can't say I won't get one sooner or later but my bolt is bada$$. Tons of roms and devs all great and this badboy gets 20+ hrs on a charge can't ask for more than that in my book, but to all new and about to be owners of the nexus you guys won't be sorry and good luck.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

perfoliate said:


> Honestly thought the colors were washed out in comparison to the thunderbolt.


Really? I held my TB up to the GNexus (mainly to compare screen size) and noticed the screen on the nexus looked better; more vibrant. Maybe your TB has a difference screen. I know when I got a replacement one time I had them both on at the same time and the whites on my new one weren't as white. It's was a yellow-ish, warm white where as my old one was much cooler. Did HTC use two different screen suppliers?


----------



## perfoliate (Jun 10, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Really? I held my TB up to the GNexus (mainly to compare screen size) and noticed the screen on the nexus looked better; more vibrant. Maybe your TB has a difference screen. I know when I got a replacement one time I had them both on at the same time and the whites on my new one weren't as white. It's was a yellow-ish, warm white where as my old one was much cooler. Did HTC use two different screen suppliers?


I do think i remember the discussion of two different screens being used back in the early Thunderbolt days. My thunderbolt whites are white as snow, no yellowish tint here.

Makes me wonder if there isn't a couple variations of the nexus screen, there's a thread in the nexus forum with people talking about dullish papery whites. I will be playing with the phone a bit more in different stores.


----------



## OnlyZuul (Jun 10, 2011)

No upgrade till 2013, and by then there will be a new nexus phone







.
Plus theTB is great! It's my first Android phone and I love it. Battery sucks, devs rule, it balances out.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Keeping my tbolt and buying a tprime once it gets ics instead

Couldn't think of a clever signature


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Finally decided against it, I've decided I'm gonna grab a CPO Bionic for 80$ instead of the g-nex for 250$


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm really happy with my TB and CM7. I'm not getting a new LTE phone until they start using integrated chips and making those damn things more power efficient. I'm getting a Transformer Prime so that will fill my ICS void. That said, we still might even get CM9 on the TB.


----------



## n2imagination (Jun 21, 2011)

OK I finally went to the store today to play with the nexus side by side with my thunderbolt and I honestly have to say I am extremely underwhelmed. Below is what I am running with the CM7 that Protekk is maintaining here and I also have MIUI on there. I jump back and forth depending on my mood so I don't see much difference that those "running apps cards" things that it has in appearance and feel. I also did not see any real difference in performance as far as snappiness and speed went. I also am quite dissapointed, like many others that they went with a 5mp camera. This is one of the first phones that I really don't have this amazing desire to upgrade to. I also think that my Tbolt will defiantly be just as good when full ICS gets ported over or CM9. Whomever gets ICS ported fully to the Tbolt will most defiantly get a $50 donate from me and well worth it.


----------



## Daciple (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm holding out, nexus doesn't impress me against what I already have. Would only gain on dual core. Waiting for a couple coming releases offering good specs with multi-core. HTC is already playing with a quad-core, waiting to see if it will still have a early year release! I like changing phones, but its better to feel like im actually upgrading!

I'm good with my Thunderbolt, have good battery life, clocking @1.6ghz, and has better camera. Not dropping from 8 to 5mp. Thats weak, thats why thunderbolt was reviewed to have the best mobile phone camera. Ha, my front camera takes better pictures than iphones do.

* sent from my Rooted Acer Iconia


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm under contract right now, and I would like to have it because it's pure Google, but i would like to wait for the 2nd Gen LTE radios.

Sent from my BAMF'd 'bolt


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

No upgrade until 2013. No worries.

sent from my bolt


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Hm, the vzw gnex doesn't even say google on it....


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

ThunderStick said:


> Passing, unless I get one for free. Nexus devices are nice, but it doesn't do anything the thunderbolt can't. Also I dint want to lose my unlimited data plan. 4 gigs is not nearly enough and I refuse too pay more than 30 for data when my home internet is only 35 and unlimited as well.
> 
> Sent from the tip of my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning.


from how i understand it You only lose unlimited data if you change plan.

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Signal strength.... Samsung is horrible.....


----------



## tcberg2010 (Jun 26, 2011)

ecsnead69 said:


> Signal strength.... Samsung is horrible.....


Not in my experience, found a droid charge a week ago, popped my sim card in it and activated. Had 3 bars LTE where 5 min early I could only get 3g on my bolt


----------



## thunderstruck (Nov 27, 2011)

Compared to my TBolt, signal is horrible. I was reading a thread on another site where there were complaints about battery life. One thing I raised was if it could be due to bad signal strength. Just for grins, I went to the local store after work. I held my TB next to the GN, both on 4G. TB was showing about -73db, while GN right next to it was showing -99. Either they need to improve the radio firmware, or they need a better antenna. I'd be willing to drop the money on it, but not for worse reception. Not worth 700 bucks.


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

I was all excited about the GNex, but I think the wait on releasing it has dulled that excitement. (I even bought cases for the phone on ebay a week ago!) But I just can't see spending $300 on a phone when my TBolt works fine. ICS is coming, whether it be from VZW and HTC or the dev community! I just put Liquid on my phone last week, and haven't even thought about flashing another ROM!! That $300 price tag just sticks in my mind! (I know I said it before, but right now, at christmas, that's just too much money!) Also, going up in price on my plan, as I only have one line currently, just to have a GNex. I would be spending almost $30 extra a month! Maybe when/if the price comes down I might consider it...but I think I'm good for now.


----------



## thunderstruck (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, that was piss poor timing on their part. Release a $99 phone a week before Xmas, but not a $300 one when everyone has already blown their money on gifts. If you're going to sell a $300 phone, bring it to market while people are still figuring out their money situation for Xmas, not after they've already spent it all.


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm going to Vegas first week in January, maybe I'll win some money!! lol I can buy it then...


----------



## tcpsyn (Dec 16, 2011)

I bought and returned it. Its just not a quality phone IMO. Pretty much every aspect is a disappointment.


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

Wait the nexus doesn't use an SD card???


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm on the fence too. But the only thing I am concerned with is the bootloader situation with all the phones on Verizon. I mean the G-Nex will get the next version of Android first. Plus it is completely open. I'm not concerned about AOSP roms that's all I run anyway.


----------



## thunderstruck (Nov 27, 2011)

Locked bootloader hasn't stopped me with my TBolt. Slowed me down a little, but now she's wide open and I'm flashing all kinds of different ROM's. And they are a lot better than the rebooting POS Verizon put out for my phone.


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

Got to play with a Nexus today at best buy, I must say, not too impressed. Feel real cheap in my hand, ui color scheme seems to dark as well. Didn't try too much out but enough to decide that I'm saving my money for something better... Toothless hooker night....









Sent from the tip of my ThunderStick on a bolt of lightning.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree with most of you. The Nexus doesn't offer us anything our rooted Thunderbolts can already do.

Seems like a lot of hype.

I am getting bored with this phone, though. Haven't flashed anything new in a while. AOSP seems to run best for me.

I just want a phone that works. Not something I have to hack and modify to my liking by removing features and disabling everyday functions.

Sounds like I want an iPhone; sorry to say, RootzWiki.


----------



## mmanut (Jul 17, 2011)

Using KillaSense 3.5.0, also upgraded to the 2750 battery but like the stock slim feeling of the Thunderbolt so picked up the new Rezound battery (1650), much better then that 1400 that the Bolt came with. Doesn't sound like much but it pushes it so you can get a solid day out of it and I use my phone allot. I will also wait and see what other people are saying about the Nexus. I have both previous Nexus phones with all the accessories, can not believe I am waiting but I really like my Thunderbolt. The Dev support is what makes this phone so enjoyable.


----------



## thunderstruck (Nov 27, 2011)

Haven't really timed it, but I am running Vicious MIUI ICS 5.0 with lean kernel undervolted, and get good battery life even on 4G all day. I'm just hoping with all the hoopla over the Nexus the rest of us don't get left behind. I'll be upgrading to the GN if they can get the problems like the battery life and poor reception (which go hand in hand) ironed out. Going to sit on the sidelines for a while and let the early adopters tell us what needs work.


----------



## akirsch (Jun 18, 2011)

I have the Thunderbolt and the Gnexus LTE. Here is my quick review:

Screen is way better on the Gnexus
Camera is way faster on the Gnexus
Battery life is similar (When running Slayhers CM7.1 on Tbolt).. The Gnexus on LTE lasts about 3 hours of continual use (about the same Tbolt) with light 3G (LTE OFF) I get about 14 hours on both (2 hours of display on).
Gnexus is much Lighter
Gnexus browser is way faster, other apps seem about the same.
Thunderbolt seems to have a better Antenna for Voice,3G, and 4G.
Gnexus has data connectivity issues (drops out and requires restarts)


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

-Dislikes 
+Likes
-Gnexus is light and just feels cheaply made. My TB has some weight to it which just makes it feel a little better and let's me know it's in my pocket. 
+The nexus is pretty thin
-but wide and big. When I got my TB I thought the same thing coming from a nexus one. I swear if these things get any bigger I will have to get custom pant pockets. Too big for me and really no advantage to being that big. 
-I am not a big fan of the on screen buttons. This really bothers me knowing that they may not appear when I need them or backing out of a frozen or force closing app may not be as easy with software buttons.
-Lack of an SD Card for all the reasons previously discussed.
+Latest updates (but of course delayed by VZW)
+Fast Camera (in theory could be achieved using a video camera and just breaking up the frames)
+Panoramic Camera feature (this is very nice)
+/- Face unlock (kind of lame even when it works, definitely faster to swipe a gesture)
+ pogo pins for connecting to the docking stations. This is a huge plus, I had to replace my TB this week for a worn out USB port. 
BIG OLD MINUS = PRICE is way too high for a hand held device (seriously something I don't need but only feel cooler cause I have)

There are a lot of plus's but too many minuses to justify flipping out enough money to feed a small family for a month so I can have the newest device.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

/


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not due for an upgrade and I'm not spending $650 on a phone. Even $300 would be pushing it


----------



## JayCizzo (Aug 4, 2011)

No upgrade available and even if I had one I'm not dropping $300 on it. Happy with my bolt running Liquid Smooth with the ICS theme.


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

JayCizzo said:


> No upgrade available and even if I had one I'm not dropping 300 on it. Happy with my bolt running Liquid Smooth with the ICS theme.


+1


----------



## juanzho11 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, I did get it and I'm soo happy I did, it feels faster, lighter, nice looking and the screen is way better ( real gorilla glass) so I can't be any happier, also most of the devs got it and the progress is really good.


----------



## benda (Dec 19, 2011)

I came to the TB from a flip-phone (7 months ago) so the incremental gains from a gnex aren't going to be realized at any price point.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol, I see your next transition t-bolt to a hexa-core 6.0 device.


----------



## Subliminal (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be interested to see how ICS runs on the Tbolt vs. a dual core phone. I think with GB, it's pretty much worthless...I get NO LAG whatsoever on my phone. But if ICS can take advantage of the extra core(s), then maybe it'd be worth it.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just a little update, parents got wind (Don't live with them) that I wanted the phone and ended up getting it as an early Christmas present! Very nice phone, definitely going to miss my TBolt though, one of the best dev community's I have seen!


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Just a little update, parents got wind (Don't live with them) that I wanted the phone and ended up getting it as an early Christmas present! Very nice phone, definitely going to miss my TBolt though, one of the best dev community's I have seen!


*Napolean Dynomite voice* LUUUUUUUCKY! Hahaha. Enjoy man after the holidays i can treat myself till then my kids come first.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

jr313 said:


> *Napolean Dynomite voice* LUUUUUUUCKY! Hahaha. Enjoy man after the holidays i can treat myself till then my kids come first.


As always! Don't worry though you won't be dissapointed.... I hope cause if you are I will look like an idiot.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

!!!!I Love my gnex!!!!!

Edit: lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bug_nuts (Jul 30, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Just a little update, parents got wind (Don't live with them) that I wanted the phone and ended up getting it as an early Christmas present! Very nice phone, definitely going to miss my TBolt though, one of the best dev community's I have seen!


 i appreciate all the devs for thunderbolt but man the INC was poppin in comparison... merry xmas tho!


----------



## yurdle (Jun 13, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Just a little update, parents got wind (Don't live with them) that I wanted the phone and ended up getting it as an early Christmas present! Very nice phone, definitely going to miss my TBolt though, one of the best dev community's I have seen!


My girlfriend was going to try to get me one for Christmas, but Verizon wouldn't move my upgrade up.. so we'll try again next month for my birthday... Upgrade is scheduled for march, but my sister has had hers moved up for her birthday before. And I know alot of others on this forum have had theirs moved up. So we'll see









Also, Camera being 5mp doesn't bother me, as long as it has a good sensor(which I've heard if does), I'll be happy


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

yurdle said:


> My girlfriend was going to try to get me one for Christmas, but Verizon wouldn't move my upgrade up.. so we'll try again next month for my birthday... Upgrade is scheduled for march, but my sister has had hers moved up for her birthday before. And I know alot of others on this forum have had theirs moved up. So we'll see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does and it is extremely quick! Favorite camera on a mobile phone.


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

If I had that cash, I'd blow it on the prime AND the keyboard. Not ready to part with the bolt.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Just a little update, parents got wind (Don't live with them) that I wanted the phone and ended up getting it as an early Christmas present! Very nice phone, definitely going to miss my TBolt though, one of the best dev community's I have seen!


Congrats welcome to the GNex...hope to see you in the GNex forum (I know I will lol). I also obviously own it and my wife took my TBolt and loves it coming from her iPhone 4. She was an Android hater and I have successfully converted her!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Congrats welcome to the GNex...hope to see you in the GNex forum (I know I will lol). I also obviously own it and my wife took my TBolt and loves it coming from her iPhone 4. She was an Android hater and I have successfully converted her!


That is great news! Glad she finally realized how great Android really is!


----------



## clninja (Aug 1, 2011)

Meh.. the galaxy s2 is better than the galnex especially after an ics update.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

clninja said:


> Meh.. the galaxy s2 is better than the galnex especially after an ics update.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Yeah, that's actually true. But judging by your signature you're using T-Mobile. No thanks!


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm sorry but so many people are not getting the gnex because they "played with it for a minutes" in the store. That is NOT enough time to realize what the phone is. Another problem is people comparing there rooted/rommed/overclocked phone to the stock gnex. Obviously the roms are comparable to the power on the gn but think about the possibilities with the unlocked bootloader and what is going to be one of the largest dev communities out there. Maybe it has to do with the fact that I came from a locked up droid 2 but this phone just seems awesome, regardless of the borderline ridiculous "cons" aka personal preferences people have. BTW my favorite is "the phone is too big" for the screen size it really can't be much smaller. Also, personally I like the lightweight feel of it. Definitely doesn't feel like its gonna fall apart to me haha. I wish everyone had an opportunity to own the phone at least for a few days just to really get an idea about what google did with this thing.

Wow random rant but to each there own. Haha


----------



## JayCizzo (Aug 4, 2011)

droidmakespwn said:


> I'm sorry but so many people are not getting the gnex because they "played with it for a minutes" in the store. That is NOT enough time to realize what the phone is. Another problem is people comparing there rooted/rommed/overclocked phone to the stock gnex. Obviously the roms are comparable to the power on the gn but think about the possibilities with the unlocked bootloader and what is going to be one of the largest dev communities out there. Maybe it has to do with the fact that I came from a locked up droid 2 but this phone just seems awesome, regardless of the borderline ridiculous "cons" aka personal preferences people have. BTW my favorite is "the phone is too big" for the screen size it really can't be much smaller. Also, personally I like the lightweight feel of it. Definitely doesn't feel like its gonna fall apart to me haha. I wish everyone had an opportunity to own the phone at least for a few days just to really get an idea about what google did with this thing.
> 
> Wow random rant but to each there own. Haha


I think most people are saying that the upgrade from a TB to GNex is not worth $300 or more. If I was still using my DInc I would say it would be a worthwhile upgade. Same with you coming from a Droid 2. But what would we really be gaining from the TB? I'm the guy that always has to have the next big phone. I went from the original Droid, to Droid Incredible, to the Thunderbolt adding extra lines, swapping early upgrades, selling on craigslist, etc, to make it happen. The fact that I have no desire (okay, very little desire) to get the Galaxy Nexus has got to say something.


----------



## hazmat86 (Aug 8, 2011)

Honestly, the Tbolt was not that great a phone... It had awful battery life, Froyo, and a lot of little glitches and radio fixes that took many months to finally grab any official effort.

HOWEVER because we have such great devs and community, this has become one off my favorite phones. Same reason I loved my G1 and galaxy B.C. errr... Galaxy S rather! I had just read some official reviews of the tbolt and they all complain about all the things our devs fixed. Battery life, ui responsiveness, etc. I honestly don't think it was a great phone when I bought it... but the dev community kept me in


----------



## Proxy (Jul 11, 2011)

I would say if you have an upgrade available or some disposable money then do it. I'm coming from the thunderbolt and the difference is night and day. The galaxy nexus screen kills the thunderbolt screen. The ICS OS is a gigantic upgrade from gingerbread. Theres so many little refinements that you really can't notice unless you use ICS on a daily basis. I honestly don't see a difference in camera quality but I'm not a big picture taker. I can definitely say the GNexus front facing camera is way better than the thunderbolts. Finally, its a Nexus. You know any bugs or issues that come up are going to be worked on pretty fast. Unfortunately, I couldn't say that for the Thunderbolt.

P.S. - This is the first Android I've had that I don't feel I need to root or use a 3rd party launcher. At all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

But ics is ugly.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 11, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> But ics is ugly.


^^ this is funny. I've been using Android since the G1. ICS is the best-looking version of Android I've used, including skinned versions. And I know its not exclusive to the Galaxy Nexus, and some see it as a gimmick, but once you use Google Wallet you'll love it. You'll be thinking of reasons and looking for places where you can use it LoL.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

JayCizzo said:


> I went from the original Droid, to Droid Incredible, to the Thunderbolt adding extra lines, swapping early upgrades, selling on craigslist, etc, to make it happen. The fact that I have no desire (okay, very little desire) to get the Galaxy Nexus has got to say something.


You have finally exhausted yourself???









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I got it, and as a former thunderbolt owner this thing is sweet, and everyone developer imaginable is on it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jun 30, 2011)

I have 2 upgrades, but the camera, and lack of SD slot are deal killers. Plus, Samsung? Meh.I played with Nexus and Razr, and out of the box, Razr was faster and smoother. But battery and bootloader make that a no-go for me. I also prefer capacitive buttons, and for that matter, a physical camera button. I'll ride out this Bolt until something more attractive comes along.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not getting it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lukesdiesel (Nov 12, 2011)

I would get one over my Tbolt if it was not $300. That's just to much to spend on a phone when your already overpaying for the service.

Luke


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

ive got an upgrade but its not good enough for that... waiting for the droid razr max


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> I got it, and as a former thunderbolt owner this thing is sweet, and everyone developer imaginable is on it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


And I'm selling my thunderbolt for 260 so I literally spent nothing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> ive got an upgrade but its not good enough for that... waiting for the droid razr max


Locked bootloader likely.. Actually, it's what Verizon is making a requirement. For example, HTC has no plans to unlock rezound bootloader last I heard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> And I'm selling my thunderbolt for 260 so I literally spent nothing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


yea i saw that tbolts were selling for alot... mines mint condition


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

clninja said:


> Meh.. the galaxy s2 is better than the galnex especially after an ics update.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


The question is when Blanche, when?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Barkleyfan said:


> Plus, Samsung? Meh.


Your certainly entitled to your opinion as am I and my opinion is that you bite your tongue. Google chose Samsung for a reason and I think they are an awesome company. Reminds me of how Sony used to be when I was younger. THEY MAKE EVERYTHING. From nand flash to phones to displays to processors. IN HOUSE. I can't name any other brands doing as much, as well as Samsung. That's probably why Google chose them to mfg their flagship phone. I'm honestly pissed that they didn't take the rezound and make it a nexus (hardware wise) but who knows, the deal for the galnex was probably made a year+ ago. If the rezound was a nexus then the clear winner would be the rezound.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm not getting it because I'm still under contract and not rich









Also, my TBolt still does everything I need and I love the variety of ROMs.

Sent from my Android


----------



## Cbrehob (Dec 28, 2011)

My rooted Thunderbolt with the extended battery and Liquid Smooth 3.2 is the best phone I've ever had. It more than meets all of my needs. I did want the NFC but it's relatively new and isn't used that much right now. Plus the Liquid Smooth 3.2 is literally faster than an IPhone.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

It was outdated by another Samsung phone before it was even released. I'll wait for Tegra 3 and its equivalents.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

c2thej said:


> Not in my experience, found a droid charge a week ago, popped my sim card in it and activated. Had 3 bars LTE where 5 min early I could only get 3g on my bolt


same here. i have had a lot better service with this phone then i did with the tbolt. i serioulsy hated this phone it was so darn heavy. i guess i am one of the happy users that have a nexus. the main reason... i love AOSP but i had problems running it so i figured it was the stupid lame 4g radio in there (slayher said the code for the radio was kanged from the start) and this phone seems to run a lot better as its built for the phone


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

UNC said:


> It was outdated by another Samsung phone before it was even released. I'll wait for Tegra 3 and its equivalents.


Which phone is this?


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Which phone is this?


ZETA!!! Q

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Cores, megapixels, etc are not definitive specs in terms of what makes one phone better than another. They get overused because they're easy and attractive numbers to users that aren't willing to do deep analysis on the internals of the device or ignorant to other factors that can improve or hinder performance. Users that only look at those for what makes one phone better than another are making a mistake and buying into buzzwords as a benchmark to technological progress.

My only (small) gripe about the nexus is lack of bluetooth 3.0, but I can live without it.

Google blessed phone that I can easily compile the source to work on it > any other android phone


----------



## Nomad83 (Dec 27, 2011)

I went for the razr with has everything i want except 3 things.

1. removable battery (well without voiding the warranty.)
2. Unlocked Bootloader (I'm sure it will happen sooner or later.)
3. Android 4.0 out of box (on the way sooner or later.

As for the Nexus

I really don't like samsung phones, not having a sd card kinda sucks if for nothing else if the phone dies I still have my data with a card, and really the same stats are other newer smartphones.

Seems to me if it didn't have ICS it wouldn't really even be a top contender right now for new phones.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

In all honesty I'm waiting for better hardware. The new exynos quad core chip or T3 chip have my interest at the moment and want to see what those end up being in. I'm also picky about my displays and the pen tile of the galnex just doesn't cut it for my standards. I love aosp, just want the top of the line when I upgrade across the board, not just the os.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

Not getting it. I just got my Tbolt, and I'm loving it.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

yarly said:


> I went for the razr with has everything i want except 3 things.
> 
> 1. removable battery (well without voiding the warranty.)
> *2. Unlocked Bootloader (I'm sure it will happen sooner or later.)*
> ...


i doubt 2 will happen. its moto. the best you will get is that bootwrap or whatever you call it.


----------



## nicaragüense (Nov 12, 2011)

do any of these newer phones offer simultaneous data and voice like the TB ? It's useful to me, and I'm not always in a 4g area so I wouldn't swap it just yet. Even though I used to do fine without it, I'm not hell bent on upgrade because the specs improved a tad. It's still just a phone.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

nicaragüense said:


> do any of these newer phones offer simultaneous data and voice like the TB ? It's useful to me, and I'm not always in a 4g area so I wouldn't swap it just yet. Even though I used to do fine without it, I'm not hell bent on upgrade because the specs improved a tad. It's still just a phone.


TB is the only phone that does simultaneous voice and data without the help of LTE.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Too soon for me to change. My only complaints are VZW LTE network issues. The tbolt with custom ROM is fine. My only concern is that as all the developers switch to nexus there won't be much support for tbolt. I'll be ready to change when the contract is up.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Too soon for me to change. My only complaints are VZW LTE network issues. The tbolt with custom ROM is fine. My only concern is that as all the developers switch to nexus there won't be much support for tbolt. I'll be ready to change when the contract is up.


Ya, most devs have gotten the galaxy nexus, some will work on the TB again after getting Nexus out of their system. A few are still working on mecha, but working on ics so we don't see any progress. I'm really really itching for some nexus! I'm going to see if VZW will give me an early upgrade ;-)

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad via Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Ya, most devs have gotten the galaxy nexus, some will work on the TB again after getting Nexus out of their system. A few are still working on mecha, but working on ics so we don't see any progress. I'm really really itching for some nexus! I'm going to see if VZW will give me an early upgrade ;-)
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad via Tapatalk


I got the thunderbolt the day it came out. The reason was because it had the 4.3" screen. I didn't care about lte or anything like that. It was pretty much vzw's version of the evo for me which is what i wanted. The thing that sucked was that I love aosp and aosp roms are hard to come by with working data. well for me anyways I always had problems with cm7 and data on the thing. This is why I got the nexus. I do not miss the thunderbolt at all especially the battery life. even on wifi i could only get like 15 hours MAYBE. gnex? 22 hours so far. You guys will never see ICS with working data


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> You guys will never see ICS with working data


You seem awfully certain of that. It didn't have data on AOSP for some time either.
That said, why I would like the nexus is the AOSP side of it. I would just run stock then probably CM9. I just like AOSP much more than sense. CM7 works well on my.TB though so no problems. I'll just get a prime and have more fun with that.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> You seem awfully certain of that. It didn't have data on AOSP for some time either.
> That said, why I would like the nexus is the AOSP side of it. I would just run stock then probably CM9. I just like AOSP much more than sense. CM7 works well on my.TB though so no problems. I'll just get a prime and have more fun with that.


honestly i only ran cm7 from slayher and it was him and some other guy who got data to work. well now slayher (or layherdaddy on twitter) went to tmobile and hes pretty busy in the navy and i havent seen any updates for a long time from him. but yeah i agree with you on the last part ill prolly run stock for awhile and when cm9 comes out i might run that. the only thing that itches me to run a custom rom is this: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13620-modsoftkeys-back-home-search-multitask-via-long-press-home-key-aokp-only/page__fromsearch__1 that seems to be the best soft key setup IMO.


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> honestly i only ran cm7 from slayher and it was him and some other guy who got data to work. well now slayher (or layherdaddy on twitter) went to tmobile and hes pretty busy in the navy and i havent seen any updates for a long time from him. but yeah i agree with you on the last part ill prolly run stock for awhile and when cm9 comes out i might run that. the only thing that itches me to run a custom rom is this: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13620-modsoftkeys-back-home-search-multitask-via-long-press-home-key-aokp-only/page__fromsearch__1 that seems to be the best soft key setup IMO.


Apparently you guys haven't tried workshed cm7. This guy is a pioneer of android. He has been around since htc eris. I tried all cm7 roms, and his has been the best.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13354-[ROM][CUST][12-26]-ThunderShed-v1.0-|-CM7.2.0-RC1-[android-2.3.7]#entry327277
[ROM][CUST][12-26] ThunderShed v1.0 | CM7.2.0-RC1 [android 2.3.7]

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm not getting it, contract is up in June, and I'll hladly wait for the next batch of super phones

This post has been XOOMED to this forum


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> honestly i only ran cm7 from slayher and it was him and some other guy who got data to work. well now slayher (or layherdaddy on twitter) went to tmobile and hes pretty busy in the navy and i havent seen any updates for a long time from him. but yeah i agree with you on the last part ill prolly run stock for awhile and when cm9 comes out i might run that. the only thing that itches me to run a custom rom is this: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13620-modsoftkeys-back-home-search-multitask-via-long-press-home-key-aokp-only/page__fromsearch__1 that seems to be the best soft key setup IMO.


He said he'll still work on the thunderbolt. He hasn't been active because he's been deployed, as far as I've heard. 
I have an upgrade but I don't think the nexus is worth it. Like I said, I'll play with ICS on a transformer prime.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

I was just hooked up with a rezound, so looks like I won't be getting one for yet another reason hehe.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I always wanted aosp until I tried the sense 3 lockscreen. I like a lockscreen with apps on it.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I always wanted aosp until I tried the sense 3 lockscreen. I like a lockscreen with apps on it.


CM7 has 4 programmable shortcuts for the ring lockscreen...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

I own the Galaxy Nexus and the Thunderbolt.

This may help some who want the Nexus but can't get it for some reason. The Thunderbolt is no slouch compared side by side with the Thunderbolt. Plus if you enjoy better pictures and better connectivity to the network the Thunderbolt actually wins.

The Bolt has good developers (I assume still has Das Bamf team because I don't see them on the Nexus).

Now a big plus for the Nexus is that the development is amazing for only a couple weeks. And more and more options keep popping up. At the moment my favorite rom is from a former Bolt developer "Droidth3ory".

I am on my Nexus full time but when I pick up my Bolt I always think to myself "hmm... not bad at all"! Everyone that is still on the Bolt is doing just fine.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I always wanted aosp until I tried the sense 3 lockscreen. I like a lockscreen with apps on it.


I use widget locker whether I'm on sense or AOSP. I don't have apps on my lock screen but you can. Might want to check it out.


----------

